# Dubai Marina recommendations



## m1key

Can anyone recommend decent buildings to live in in Dubai Marina? Any to be avoided would be appreciated as well! Looking on Dubizzle there seems to be quite a variation in quality.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## 5herry

Hi Mike

What's your budget like? Which end of Marina due you want to be?

When I was looking back in May I looked at a lot of apartment buildings at the Spinneys end of Marina (near Marriott hotel and closest to Internet & Media City).

Buildings I liked due to their facilities, location, finishing, size etc were:

Torch
Marina Heights
Ocean Heights
Mag218

Buildings I decided to stay clear of:

Sulafa Tower
Marina Crown
Diamond - any of them! 

Marina Pinnacle is recent building and seems to be reasonably priced but I haven't been inside - so may be worth a looksie.

Hope this helps!

S.


----------



## LongLiveDubai

Definitely depends on your budget. But I would prefer to be in an Emaar building. However, if you are looking for a large 2 or a 3 bed apartment: Al Seef Tower or Emirates Crown will be my top choices.


----------



## LongLiveDubai

5herry said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> What's your budget like? Which end of Marina due you want to be?
> 
> When I was looking back in May I looked at a lot of apartment buildings at the Spinneys end of Marina (near Marriott hotel and closest to Internet & Media City).
> 
> Buildings I liked due to their facilities, location, finishing, size etc were:
> 
> Torch
> Marina Heights
> Ocean Heights
> Mag218
> 
> Buildings I decided to stay clear of:
> 
> Sulafa Tower
> Marina Crown
> Diamond - any of them!
> 
> Marina Pinnacle is recent building and seems to be reasonably priced but I haven't been inside - so may be worth a looksie.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> S.


Pinnacle is Worst then the ones you have already rejected.


----------



## DubaiTom

Was living in MAG 218 tower for one year. Nice pool and the gym was OK. Good access to SZR and some supermarkets in walking distance. Friend of mine is living in Ocean Heights which is also nice.


----------



## m1key

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Budget is around 100k for a 2 bed, could go a little higher if needed. I'm able to go one cheque if the price is attractive. Location wise I'm open as long as it isn't in one of the busy/noisest areas. Want to be within a 10 minute walk of some restaurants, coffee shops etc if possible. We don't have kids, so just the wife and I...and 2 cats.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Personally I prefer to live on the East side of the Marina as the traffic on the JBR side can be a bit crazy especially on the weekends.


----------



## Gavtek

I would basically rule out any of the towers opposite Barasti. The access roads are non-existant and the roadworks for the tram line will cause disruption for years.

I lived in Marina Tower for a year, it's a nice building, lovely pool and gym, nice cafes at the bottom by the water. Marina Terrace next door is nice too.

Marina Mansions seems nice, good sized apartments, but not much of a view. Damac Waves is another like that, although some apartments have nice views.

I've heard good things about The Jewels and Dorra Bay, although have never been in either. Botanica next to Habtoor Grand sounds good too, newly opened.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Double post, ops.


----------



## Felixtoo2

The Jewels will probably come in above budget and to be honest the last place I would choose is Dorra bay. It used to have a nice view but most of it is now obscured by the construction of a new Hotel which goes on 24/7. It`s also stranded in the one way system that all the JBR walk weekend cruisers use so unless you like either sitting in a traffic jam or parking a long way away and walking home it`s probably best avoided. 

I lived in Al Majara for a couple of years which was a decent place although the pool was a bit small and sometimes crowded as it is linked the the Nuran Hotel Suites. I`m now in my 3rd year in DEC Tower which although not the highest standard of finishing suits me well, 1760sqft, two bed, two balconies, plenty of space to keep my pool table and motorbike. Most importantly les than 2 mins from SZR in either direction and no traffic lights to go through. Best bit its only 80K.


----------



## m1key

Thanks for the advice everyone, it is much appreciated. I guess I'll need to just look around loads of places once I arrive in April. If anyone has a recommendation for decent agents for the Marina please let me know.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

m1key said:


> If anyone has a recommendation for decent agents for the Marina please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Lol - you'd be so lucky

Second avoiding Dorra bay. Lived there when it first opened. Cayan don't look after it like they do the jewels. 

Emaar have the best marina buildings, well original 6 the promenade at least. Not sure the rest are as good.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Hi,

I ended up making an offer for one of the apts in Emirates Crown these days and I found the finishing pretty good and very specious. I am renting a 2 bedrooms there. I am starting to think if I really needed that one. All aps have a big kitchen there. It is ridiculously huge! There is no cost of AC whatsoever. 

I checked the other towers nearby as Sulafa, Ocean heights and I found them small and the finishing alright. 

I also liked Marina crown, but I think it is a bit overpriced for the quality.

For Pinnacle, I think it is a great spot if you are on a budget or trying to save some in your pocket and want to live in a good location with access to the highway.


----------



## m1key

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Lol - you'd be so lucky
> 
> Second avoiding Dorra bay. Lived there when it first opened. Cayan don't look after it like they do the jewels.
> 
> Emaar have the best marina buildings, well original 6 the promenade at least. Not sure the rest are as good.


Thanks Jim. Dealing with the agents isn't something I'm looking forward to!


----------



## polly600

*which are the best buildings in Marina?*

I am looking to rent a furnished 1 bed or studio for around 60kper year. Which are the best buildings in Marina? which buildings are to be avoided? and is 60k likely to get me a nice flat?


----------



## Gavtek

On the same page: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/101569-dubai-marina-recommendations.html


----------



## Perfectionist

dont waste your money on luxuries, rents are going down i think u'd better go for JBR and then next year with same budget u can move to a better tower

that's just my opinion and u also can google surely many names would pop up


----------



## polly600

looking on Dubizzle i see some ads have agents fees listed - is this fee normally paid by the landlord or the tenant? also do most rental apartments have utility fees included in the rent? i know that chiller fees can be hidden costs on apartments in Dubai but are there any other potential pit falls to look out for? how flexible do the rents tend to be right now?


----------



## m1key

polly600 said:


> looking on Dubizzle i see some ads have agents fees listed - is this fee normally paid by the landlord or the tenant? also do most rental apartments have utility fees included in the rent? i know that chiller fees can be hidden costs on apartments in Dubai but are there any other potential pit falls to look out for? how flexible do the rents tend to be right now?


Agents charge the tenant 5%. The only way to avoid this is try and rent direct with a landlord.

Generally utilities (DEWA - electricity and water) you pay for yourself, though some will include this in the rent. You also pay 5% of the rental price (over 12 months) as a community type charge. In many apartments you have district cooling charges, sometimes included, often not.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Perfectionist said:


> dont waste your money on luxuries, rents are going down i think u'd better go for JBR and then next year with same budget u can move to a better tower
> 
> that's just my opinion and u also can google surely many names would pop up


quality at JBR is crap and many tenants are having so many issues there. It's been all over the papers. Not a good choice IMO.


----------



## fcjb1970

dizzyizzy said:


> quality at JBR is crap and many tenants are having so many issues there. It's been all over the papers. Not a good choice IMO.


Seems a bit of an over generalization, and I think is dependent on which complex/building one is looking at.


----------



## dizzyizzy

fcjb1970 said:


> Seems a bit of an over generalization, and I think is dependent on which complex/building one is looking at.


perhaps, but so far whenever I have visited anyone there I have not been impressed with the quality of the buildings at all (they all lived either at Rimal or Sadaf towers)  perhaps they just had crappy landlords but even if that's the case I still personally think the construction quality of JBR in general is not great. 

in fact I have a friend who moved there a couple of months ago with his wife and baby and he is soooo regretting his decision  moldy AC causing health nightmares, leaks in the toilet, lifts often do not work etc.


----------



## Bigjimbo

dizzyizzy said:


> perhaps, but so far whenever I have visited anyone there I have not been impressed with the quality of the buildings at all (they all lived either at Rimal or Sadaf towers)  perhaps they just had crappy landlords but even if that's the case I still personally think the construction quality of JBR in general is not great.
> 
> in fact I have a friend who moved there a couple of months ago with his wife and baby and he is soooo regretting his decision  moldy AC causing health nightmares, leaks in the toilet, lifts often do not work etc.


2nded. I hate JBR with a passion. Much better options for the money. I personally love the greens and wished I lived there now. I can recommend a good agent for the Marina if you PM me.


----------



## Gavtek

If you take away the beach and The Walk, the JBR buildings wouldn't look out of place in International City or Eastern Europe in the 1970's.


----------



## fcjb1970

Bigjimbo said:


> 2nded. I hate JBR with a passion. Much better options for the money. I personally love the greens and wished I lived there now. I can recommend a good agent for the Marina if you PM me.


People sure do have strong opinions about JBR.


----------



## Glocky

Hi Guys,
I'll be working in Silicon Oasis Freezone. What would be the best buildings in Marina so I'm on the right side for Traffic in a morning? Obviously I want it to be nice too and near all the action.
Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

There's seemingly hundreds of buildings in the Marina. Cavan, Al Majara, Park Island and Marina Promenade are among the better ones. Emaar's original six towers are the most expensive. La Riveria tower is decent and offers good value. Zumurud Tower is nothing to write home about from the outside but the apartments are spacious and well appointed and it's walking distance to the Yacht Club/Marina Mall. 

If money wasn't an option I would chose Al Majara but if I had a budget I'd look at Zumurud. 



Glocky said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'll be working in Silicon Oasis Freezone. What would be the best buildings in Marina so I'm on the right side for Traffic in a morning? Obviously I want it to be nice too and near all the action.
> Thanks


----------



## Vento

Following towers are good options i think

Mag 218, torch and maybe marina heights

Mainly because of easy commute and walking distance to spinneys and the marina walk resturants


----------



## faye1979

Hi M1key

Your from bedfordshire, where abouts as thats where me and my husband are from actually bedford itself, live in flitwick, we have been her 4 months now and live in the Torch on Dubai Marina. I definitely reccomend living on the marina as you have everything on your doorstep. The torch building is fantastic, great pool and huge gym, staff are really helpful and nice and our 2 bed appartment has views to die for. We are on the 18th floor and thats high enough for me but there are 86 floors here. Only downside is it wasnt build by EMAAR which apparently are the best builders in dubai and we have had so many probs with the appartment sort of glad we dont own it but maintenance is free so thats a bonus, we only paid 80,000 for our 2 bed and every room is a really good size. Another building that looks really nice is the princess tower which is opposite the torch, look to be completed fairly soon so will be brand new with sea views. when are you looking to move out here. The waves looks really nice but right down the otherside of the marina which is quieter I found as most of the restaurants and cafes are down where we are at the torch. Marina Heights which is another neighbour of us also looks really nice and has 2 really big swimming pools. anyway if there is anything you need to know before you come out to dubai please just ask, it took us 3 months to finally settle out here after so much paperwork to get through but its worth it in the end. Take care Faye


----------



## m1key

Thanks Faye. We actually live in Flitwick - small world! I definitely wont be looking at apartments on the 86th floor! I looked at some in Exec Towers last October and standing on the balcony on the 28th floor was not a good place for me!

We arrive just in time for the weather heating up, so will be lots of fun!


----------



## faye1979

m1key said:


> Thanks Faye. We actually live in Flitwick - small world! I definitely wont be looking at apartments on the 86th floor! I looked at some in Exec Towers last October and standing on the balcony on the 28th floor was not a good place for me!
> 
> We arrive just in time for the weather heating up, so will be lots of fun!


lol no way, its definitely a small world. Where in Flitwick, we lived down salisbury road, staggering distance to blackbirds pub! lol How long you planning on staying out here. just to warn you the summer months can reach in the 50s, we r planning to go back for a month in that time (we have not experianced it yet but people tell me how hot it will be) well my eamil add is [email protected] so any questions let us know, maybe even meet for a welcome drink once you have settled in, take care Faye & Russ


----------



## dance1234

m1key said:


> Can anyone recommend decent buildings to live in in Dubai Marina? Any to be avoided would be appreciated as well! Looking on Dubizzle there seems to be quite a variation in quality.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Tridents are good.

Manchester Tower is terrible, also all Marina Diamonds are very bad.


----------



## wandabug

dance1234 said:


> Tridents are good.
> 
> Manchester Tower is terrible, also all Marina Diamonds are very bad.


Have you been into all Marina Diamonds? how do you know they are all very bad?
I own MD apartments and while they are not the most luxurious buildings in The Marina they are good value in great locations. All my apts are well furnished, well maintained and have rented out solidly (to westerners) for the past 4-5 years. If they are so terrible how come they are all full? !!:boxing:


----------



## JeffreyLA

*Park Island*

You might try Park Island which has four buildings. My favorites are Sanibel or Fairfiled. would stay away from the other two because of adjacent construction. It's an EMAAR property which is a plus and has nice pool and gym. Located across the street from JBR so tons of options for restaurants cafes within a 5 minute walk. But this also increases the traffic on weekends. about a 15 minute walk to the Marina metro station in case that is important for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Gavtek

They're building a massive mosque next door to Park Island, I'd give that a miss if you enjoy sleep.


----------



## JeffreyLA

Gavtek said:


> They're building a massive mosque next door to Park Island, I'd give that a miss if you enjoy sleep.


Dear Gavtek - where is the mosque going up? Why would they build it in the Marina? seems out of place with all the expat's that live here.

Thanks for the heads up!

Jeffrey


----------



## fcjb1970

JeffreyLA said:


> Dear Gavtek - where is the mosque going up? Why would they build it in the Marina? seems out of place with all the expat's that live here.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Jeffrey


I find this a really odd comment. A very large concentration of ex-pats that live in the UAE are Muslim, granted the Marina area does probably have one of the highest concentration of western ex-pats. A large number of workers in the Marina area are Muslim. JBR is a very popular vacation spot with Saudi's and folks from Abu Dhabi. There is really no place in the UAE that I would consider a Mosque out of place. Although I prefer not to love next to one.


----------



## Gavtek

JeffreyLA said:


> Dear Gavtek - where is the mosque going up? Why would they build it in the Marina? seems out of place with all the expat's that live here.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Jeffrey


Between Park Island and the bridge.


----------



## Gavtek

fcjb1970 said:


> JBR is a very popular vacation spot with Saudi's


Judging the state they get themselves into and the company they keep, I would assume that having a bit of a pray is the last thing on their minds.


----------



## Pink Fairie

Gavtek said:


> Judging the state they get themselves into and the company they keep, I would assume that having a bit of a pray is the last thing on their minds.


Gavtek 'on form' as per!  funny x)


----------



## fcjb1970

Gavtek said:


> Judging the state they get themselves into and the company they keep, I would assume that having a bit of a pray is the last thing on their minds.


Quite the opposite, to use an analog from western religion. No point going to confession if you don't have anything to confess.


----------



## polly600

Which buildings in Marina are best located for the metro and which of them have the nicest apartments?

thanks!


----------



## JeffreyLA

fcjb1970 said:


> I find this a really odd comment. A very large concentration of ex-pats that live in the UAE are Muslim, granted the Marina area does probably have one of the highest concentration of western ex-pats. A large number of workers in the Marina area are Muslim. JBR is a very popular vacation spot with Saudi's and folks from Abu Dhabi. There is really no place in the UAE that I would consider a Mosque out of place. Although I prefer not to love next to one.


Sorry - that probably didn't sound very good did it? I hope I didn't offend anyone. I always forget about the Moslem visitors who frequent JBR as well as the workers. I appreciate your comment. I am concerned about the Mosque going up right next to Park Island though. Just like I would be it was a church. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## joli

*Sky View Tower*

I've just moved in to Sky View Towers. nice finished, superb maintenance team, easy access to any location. I like it there. 
let me know if you are interested and i'll you in touch with someone who can help you..

Cheers

Jolita


----------



## blondieo1

Hey all I work for Elysian real estate specialising in the Marina and the palm so If you wanted any help finding a place or any general questions just send me a quick pm and I'll give you a call.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Or click my link!

;-)


----------



## indoMLA

So from what I gather, I should stay the hell away from:
Sulafa Tower
Marina Crown
Marina Diamond
Marina Pinnacle
Dorra Bay - why?

I am also going to look past; 
a. JBR (quality is crap and crowded), 
b. Royal Oceanic (quality is not the greatest and I hear of issues with paying DEWA, etc.), and 
c. Trident Grand Residence (the homeowners are taking the company to court)... 
d. Britannica - Right next to the Grand Habtoor
e. Sky View - New building right behind the Royal Oceanic/Trident Grand Residence building
Buildings a-e are on the side of the road where traffic is crazy during the weekends/nice cool days.

Looking into the:
Torch
Marina Heights
Ocean Heights
Mag218
Marina Tower
Marina Terrace
Marina Mansions - no views
Damac Waves -no views
Al Majara - Is this part of the Emaar 6?
DEC Tower - finish not great?
Emirates Crown
Park Island

What you guys think about:
Marina Promenade
Trident Waterfront
Zumurud Tower
Silverene Towers
Yacht Bay


----------



## Gavtek

Trident Waterfront - Awful location, avoid.
Zumurud Tower - Never been in, but a friend stays in the building next to it (Westside Marina) which looks almost identical, it has nice finishing.
Silverene Towers - Nice apartments, well finished, I didn't like the pool area though, the main pool is only about a metre deep at the deep end.

It's probably also worth checking out KG Tower (good views) and Horizon Tower (nice building). Iris Blue too (between Marina Terrace and GHH). There's also some nice buildings next to the original 6, Al Habtoor Residence, Trident Marinascape and Trident Bayside.


----------



## blondieo1

In the Marina park island, promenade, al majara and al sahab are generally the most sought after as they are great quality, some of the best facilities, good sizes (which is where the newer builds like silverene and botanica fall short) and are reliable in terms of maintenance issues.


----------



## Gwayland7

What could I afford for 50,000 - 60,000 dh's in the Marina thats a half decent 1 bed apartment? Ive had a look on Dubizzle and a couple of other property sites (SPF and Bayut). Saw a nice one in Panoramic towers for 55,000. But most are in Manchester tower, Diamond or Marina Wharf. Not to fussed about the view. So long as its easy to get to the Madinat where i'll be working. And has a nice pool. All views welcome. Thanks folks.


----------



## polly600

joli said:


> I've just moved in to Sky View Towers. nice finished, superb maintenance team, easy access to any location. I like it there.
> let me know if you are interested and i'll you in touch with someone who can help you..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jolita


Hi Jolita

i'm having real problems getting viewings arranged with agents here - which estate agent did you use? what sort of price are sky view apts?


----------



## zcooper

polly600 said:


> Which buildings in Marina are best located for the metro and which of them have the nicest apartments?
> 
> thanks!


Hi Polly

No doubt you have had many replies and suggestions.
Well I'm in AL MAJARA the buildings are great:
Good finishes
Metro 5 minute walk
Supermarket 5 minute walk
Swimming pool heated and cooled great
Great gym and your own costa coffee shop.

And the right side of the marina for all those things giving you some quiet from the madness 
Of JBR

Good. Look with the search


----------



## polly600

zcooper said:


> Hi Polly
> 
> No doubt you have had many replies and suggestions.
> Well I'm in AL MAJARA the buildings are great:
> Good finishes
> Metro 5 minute walk
> Supermarket 5 minute walk
> Swimming pool heated and cooled great
> Great gym and your own costa coffee shop.
> 
> And the right side of the marina for all those things giving you some quiet from the madness
> Of JBR
> 
> Good. Look with the search


thx zcooper - i think al majara is a little out of my price range - does anyone have any info on silverene? i was trying to get a viewing there it looks like a fairly new development


----------



## ode17366

Polly I went and looked at a 3 bed in Silverene and it was very expensive and small compared to others 2000 sq ft and they wanted 200k for it. I mean they were even looking for 500k for a penthouse


----------



## blondieo1

You're right, silverene is very small, finishing are great but expensive too. Botanica is similar to silverene but slightly bigger for roughly the same price.


----------



## ShaunDubai

Used to live in Dream Tower - a misnomer if ever there was one. From a bank of six lifts only two ever worked (sometimes none, in a 30 storey tower!). The A/C unit was simply too small to cope with the building, so it sweltered in Summer. Also if any of the above went wrong over a weekend, forget it till Sunday!


----------



## polly600

anyone know anything about marina view towers? any info much appreciated! thx


----------



## shedxb

m1key said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. Budget is around 100k for a 2 bed, could go a little higher if needed. I'm able to go one cheque if the price is attractive. Location wise I'm open as long as it isn't in one of the busy/noisest areas. Want to be within a 10 minute walk of some restaurants, coffee shops etc if possible. We don't have kids, so just the wife and I...and 2 cats.


Have you found somewhere yet?
Click on my posts and you will see a long entry that I have just posted that is ideal for you,, if only for info about living in the Marina (been here 3 years), down the Sheraton end.


----------



## m1key

shedxb said:


> Have you found somewhere yet?
> Click on my posts and you will see a long entry that I have just posted that is ideal for you,, if only for info about living in the Marina (been here 3 years), down the Sheraton end.


I'm still in the UK. We fly out next month 

Thanks for the additional info. A big help in getting our bearings around the marina and work out which buildings might appeal most.


----------



## shedxb

m1key said:


> I'm still in the UK. We fly out next month
> 
> Thanks for the additional info. A big help in getting our bearings around the marina and work out which buildings might appeal most.


You are most welcome.
What Everyone and his dog will tell you is to decide your budget first and stick to that.

MY major advice for you would be to go with a larger Estate Agency and pay that little bit extra for a smooth transition and less stress.
I am on the verge of having a serious heart attack with the agents we picked  and the incompetency is truly amazing and really frustrating.

It's such a change from the pleasant and efficient handover we had for this place in Dorra Bay. I know now how lucky we were. Our landlord is GreaT. He's an Australian guy who uses a well known agency. We really could not have asked for a better Landlord. If he had bought a villa where we are moving now we would have rented from him without a second thought.

Did you read my post about Dubai Marina?

Have a safe flight lane:


----------



## m1key

shedxb said:


> You are most welcome.
> What Everyone and his dog will tell you is to decide your budget first and stick to that.
> 
> MY major advice for you would be to go with a larger Estate Agency and pay that little bit extra for a smooth transition and less stress.
> I am on the verge of having a serious heart attack with the agents we picked  and the incompetency is truly amazing and really frustrating.
> 
> It's such a change from the pleasant and efficient handover we had for this place in Dorra Bay. I know now how lucky we were. Our landlord is GreaT. He's an Australian guy who uses a well known agency. We really could not have asked for a better Landlord. If he had bought a villa where we are moving now we would have rented from him without a second thought.
> 
> Did you read my post about Dubai Marina?
> 
> Have a safe flight lane:


I did thanks. Very helpful. We're planning a year in the Marina and then probably to a villa once we've settled more. Though the wife could change her mind and have us out in the Ranches yet!

I noticed prices seem to vary dramatically in Dorra Bay. I did like the look of the 2 bed I saw on one of the websites. I've a recommendation for an agent in the Marina, so will see what is available when we arrive.


----------



## shedxb

m1key said:


> I did thanks. Very helpful. We're planning a year in the Marina and then probably to a villa once we've settled more. Though the wife could change her mind and have us out in the Ranches yet!
> 
> I noticed prices seem to vary dramatically in Dorra Bay. I did like the look of the 2 bed I saw on one of the websites. I've a recommendation for an agent in the Marina, so will see what is available when we arrive.


They vary so much because the side facing the sea has got a luxury high-storey just being built next to the Sheraton,,, right in front of it!
It's a nice project but has spoiled the view completely (almost) for the side facing the Sheraton.
We are on the other side facing Marina.
Our landlord will be advertising in a couple of weeks,,, watch out for 12 cheques offer. That is how we've been paying for 3 years here and we've saved a fortune on interest by not having to get bank loans to pay annually or bi-annually like some landlords expect.
It was a massive help to us.:clap2:


----------



## m1key

shedxb said:


> They vary so much because the side facing the sea has got a luxury high-storey just being built next to the Sheraton,,, right in front of it!
> It's a nice project but has spoiled the view completely (almost) for the side facing the Sheraton.
> We are on the other side facing Marina.
> Our landlord will be advertising in a couple of weeks,,, watch out for 12 cheques offer. That is how we've been paying for 3 years here and we've saved a fortune on interest by not having to get bank loans to pay annually or bi-annually like some landlords expect.
> It was a massive help to us.:clap2:


A shame it will come up too early for us. We don't arrive until late April. We're flexible on cheques thankfully, so don't have to worry about interest paying loans etc.

Good luck with the villa


----------



## Narender

Hi all,

Any views on the Princess tower?

thanks


----------



## Gavtek

Looks like a nice building, the communal social lounge at the top looks really nice with some great views.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Gavtek said:


> Looks like a nice building, the communal social lounge at the top looks really nice with some great views.


Yes, I live next door and it does look like a nice building, especially if you get a sea view. Unless you are on a very high floor two sides won't have much of a view as you have the Torch on one side and another building on the south. I'd have to see a North view to see what it would be like as well, could be limited.

The Ocean view should be outstanding though from most floors.


----------



## Narender

Thanks guys... The tower looks really nice at night with them lights and everything. Torch and princess tower I am most interested in because of the height. I am hoping to get a higher floor. If not then probably mag 218.


----------



## Beamrider

A colleague of mine, currently looking for a flat, has just seen some apartments in Princess Tower and he was quite impressed. All is spanking new, flat room distributions seem well planned and the quality of the trimmings is decent.
Facilities are good, and since they not ready yet (pool will open in a few months, he's been told), I guess you can get some good prices if you negotiate.
If you look for a flat in the Tallest Block, have a look at Ocean Heights too.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Narender said:


> Thanks guys... The tower looks really nice at night with them lights and everything. Torch and princess tower I am most interested in because of the height. I am hoping to get a higher floor. If not then probably mag 218.


I looked at the Mag218 and for sure the views are so so.

If you can find a unit in the Torch with the last digits of the room 05 they have great views.


----------



## Narender

Beamrider said:


> A colleague of mine, currently looking for a flat, has just seen some apartments in Princess Tower and he was quite impressed. All is spanking new, flat room distributions seem well planned and the quality of the trimmings is decent.
> Facilities are good, and since they not ready yet (pool will open in a few months, he's been told), I guess you can get some good prices if you negotiate.
> If you look for a flat in the Tallest Block, have a look at Ocean Heights too.


Thanks! That definitely makes me feel better. I was wondering why the prices on dubizzle were so reasonable. I am not too worried about the pool as long as the gym is ready.


----------



## Narender

XDoodlebugger said:


> I looked at the Mag218 and for sure the views are so so.
> 
> If you can find a unit in the Torch with the last digits of the room 05 they have great views.


Thanks, will definitely keep that in mind. Above what floor should I even consider an apartment for a good view?


----------



## Narender

One more guys: ORRA... Any reviews?


----------



## M3red

faye1979 said:


> Hi M1key
> 
> Your from bedfordshire, where abouts as thats where me and my husband are from actually bedford itself, live in flitwick, we have been her 4 months now and live in the Torch on Dubai Marina. I definitely reccomend living on the marina as you have everything on your doorstep. The torch building is fantastic, great pool and huge gym, staff are really helpful and nice and our 2 bed appartment has views to die for. We are on the 18th floor and thats high enough for me but there are 86 floors here. Only downside is it wasnt build by EMAAR which apparently are the best builders in dubai and we have had so many probs with the appartment sort of glad we dont own it but maintenance is free so thats a bonus, we only paid 80,000 for our 2 bed and every room is a really good size. Another building that looks really nice is the princess tower which is opposite the torch, look to be completed fairly soon so will be brand new with sea views. when are you looking to move out here. The waves looks really nice but right down the otherside of the marina which is quieter I found as most of the restaurants and cafes are down where we are at the torch. Marina Heights which is another neighbour of us also looks really nice and has 2 really big swimming pools. anyway if there is anything you need to know before you come out to dubai please just ask, it took us 3 months to finally settle out here after so much paperwork to get through but its worth it in the end. Take care Faye



Can you really get a 2 bed in the torch for 80k? :confused2:


----------



## m1key

M3red said:


> Can you really get a 2 bed in the torch for 80k? :confused2:


Prices have been rising, so doubtful. You'll get an idea of prices on Dubizzle.


----------



## Beamrider

Update on my previous post: the pool and gym in Princess Tower are ready and usable!

In the nearby building, Elite Tower, which I've been told is pretty nice, the sport facilities are still under construction.


----------



## Beamrider

M3red said:


> Can you really get a 2 bed in the torch for 80k? :confused2:


I guess you can negotiate that for flats at the lower floors with view of Marina Pinnacle.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Beamrider said:


> I guess you can negotiate that for flats at the lower floors with view of Marina Pinnacle.


Friends just renewed a Torch high floor for 90,000, east view with a Marina view out the balcony. Others I looked at were 120k.


----------



## joeypctan

How's princess towers? there a lot of units currently available but I heard that it's lacking of natural light.


----------



## Beamrider

Depends on the side of the tower. I have seen a couple of flats and the layout is quite standard and in line with other towers. Don't discard the option, but I'd suggest you look at them before taking any decision.

The rent price is still relatively low because the building is brand new, it is almost desert right now and there is a wealth of flats on the market.

The facilities are ok. The pool is small, the gym is ok and it has two recreational rooms with pool (billiard), table tennis and other games.


----------



## joeypctan

Thanks for your input. Between the torch and the princess towers what are their main difference? Looking at the prices, the torch is more exp.


----------



## joeypctan

What are others experience living on high floors?


----------



## Gavtek

I don't think I could live with the traffic there for the next 12 months.


----------



## Beamrider

Joey: the Torch is better positioned if you want a Marina view, Princess Tower has a better sea view instead.
The Torch is more expensive because there are less flats on the market and, having been inhabited for a few years now, doesn't suffer Princess Tower's early teething problems.

As I said, have a look at both. If you don't mind having to cope with a few small inconveniences that will be sorted out over time (like, lack of access cards for the parking - Security team lets you in manually, or not having any neighbour on your floor), Princess Tower can be a good deal.

Living on a high floor... I live on a high floor in Ocean Heights and love it. No issues. I have to do a bit of ear compensation in the elevator, but that's about it


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Gavtek said:


> I don't think I could live with the traffic there for the next 12 months.


Getting better as people are learning to avoid the area, last month it was a real PITA. Now it's just a couple minutes extra. 

Is that the tram to the metro they are building?


----------



## joeypctan

I had a look at princess towers, elite towers and the torch today. My vibes for the torch is better than the other 2 but like what you mention, very few apartments available. 

Princess towers has some good marina views too. There are more options for princess towers but they are unfurnished which wasn't part of the plan. I guess I have to change now if I m going for brand new apts

Yes there are building a monorail and they are some road works which is going to be completed in about 2 months. Traffic isn't that bad at about 5-7 when I was there, but the roads are messy


----------



## theJava

Hi guys, I hope you can tell me if Dubai arch tower JLT is good ?, I saw apartment today at dubizle, will come to Dubai in 2 days, will go apartment hunting immediately.
Thanks


----------



## rsinner

joeypctan said:


> and they are some road works which is going to be completed in about 2 months.


Just to manage expectations - I have been in Dubai since 2009, and I have seen the same road works going on in the Marina since then, and in fact it has gotten worse. At least the good thing is that they are actually working and not just dug up the roads as was the case for quite a long period of time.
But in making your decision, my advice would be to consider that it will take much more than 2 months.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

joeypctan said:


> Yes there are building a monorail and they are some road works which is going to be *completed in about 2 months*.



:spit::confused2::blabla::sorry::yell:ray::doh::argue::shocked:

Ha ha Ha!

That being said, I live in the Torch and really like it.


----------



## wandabug

Long way to go yet - Monorail is not due to be finished til 2014!!


----------



## BedouGirl

I understand a whole new drainage system is going in as the current installation can't cope.


----------



## joeypctan

Yes the monorail will be ready in 2014. I meant the road works in front of princess towers "should" be done within the next 2 months (so they say )


----------



## Gavtek

I almost rented an apartment in Ocean Heights exactly a year ago. I was promised that the access road starting at Marina Pinnacle would be finished in "a couple of weeks". It's still as bad as ever.


----------



## 200256

XDoodle****** said:


> :spit::confused2::blabla::sorry::yell:ray::doh::argue::shocked:
> 
> Ha ha Ha!
> 
> That being said, I live in the Torch and really like it.


do you know perhaps if there is some RE agents that operate with apts in the Torch?

Pretty much interested in 1br in the Marina... 70-80 k/yr, 1 or 2 chq, higher floors...


----------



## Simey

Another request here for the same thing- the name of a good agent and any building leads.

I'm looking for an unfurnished 1BR in the Marina (or maybe downtown). I need good access to SZR and it needs to be decently large. I took a look at one in Marina Heights and it was tiny and made more so by the fact the bedroom was pie shaped. Unfortunately, I have furniture coming. 

Sea or Marina view would be nice, as would decent finish and appliances. 

Budget is circa 100K.

Any :help: would be appreciated! 

Thanks!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Simey said:


> Another request here for the same thing- the name of a good agent and any building leads.
> 
> I'm looking for an unfurnished 1BR in the Marina (or maybe downtown). I need good access to SZR and it needs to be decently large. I took a look at one in Marina Heights and it was tiny and made more so by the fact the bedroom was pie shaped. Unfortunately, I have furniture coming.
> 
> Sea or Marina view would be nice, as would decent finish and appliances.
> 
> Budget is circa 100K.
> 
> Any :help: would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!!


I used Sylvia and liked her:

Sylvia Kiriliva
Exclusive Links
0504515267
[email protected]


----------



## XDoodlebugger

joeypctan said:


> Yes the monorail will be ready in 2014. I meant the road works in front of princess towers "should" be done within the next 2 months (so they say )


Ha Ha! I wouldn't even say two months from today! I'm hoping for the end of 2014.....

Now that I know we will have a station close to the Torch that will be nice, of course if I still live here!


----------



## Simey

XDoodle****** said:


> I used Sylvia and liked her:
> 
> Sylvia Kiriliva
> Exclusive Links
> 0504515267
> [email protected]


Great, thanks!


----------



## kirstenmca

Does anyone know is Sulafa has an outdoor pool?

I am trying to find an apartment with 2 bed rooms around 110-120k
It needs to have 2 ensuites, and to relatively even sized bedrooms...open plan kitchen would be nice and a nice outdoor pool and gym!
Where are two youngish girls best to look! I thought Sulafa looks good but Im not sure if this area is a bit far from shops and metro etc...
Any ideas


----------



## Beamrider

Only indoor pool. The outside podium space on the 4th floor is used for additional parking.


----------



## Filby.

kirstenmca said:


> Does anyone know is Sulafa has an outdoor pool?
> 
> I am trying to find an apartment with 2 bed rooms around 110-120k
> It needs to have 2 ensuites, and to relatively even sized bedrooms...open plan kitchen would be nice and a nice outdoor pool and gym!
> Where are two youngish girls best to look! I thought Sulafa looks good but Im not sure if this area is a bit far from shops and metro etc...
> Any ideas


The pool is indoors, but with an open wall. It's not fantastic but good enough for a quick swim after the gym! The gym itself is good and there are steam rooms and saunas in the changing rooms too.

Also note that Barasti Beach, when it re-opens, is less than 5 minutes away!

The metro is a 10 minute walk.


----------



## JJEFFERY

Hey everyone- just curious if anyone has any thoughts on Orra Marina? Looked at a place there last night, and are seriously considering it. Just a 1 br. Gym looks decent (and the building is relatively small, so fewer people to share it with). Pool is alright, although a little small. The 1 brs are on the sides of the building, but the unit we looked at still has a decent view of the marina. And it was really quiet- no road noise, which is a big deal for me. Just wondering if anyone has experience with the building and any issues; can't find any online, so assuming that it is adequate.


----------



## Villeiko

I'm looking for 2BR just next to JLT metro station. So far the best places seem to be:

Al Majara
The Waves by Damac
Silverene

Any feedback from any one of these? So far what I've read all of them seem pretty good. I read that Silverene has had some issues with maintenance though.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Villeiko

joolly said:


> I have some furnished and unfurnished units near JLT metro station


In any of the buildings I mentioned? I'm looking for a furnished apartment


----------



## Villeiko

abed said:


> If you want to compare between different apartments in Dubai Marina, there is a website I found recently which get all the listing from many sources, plot then on a Google map, show you median prices as well as proximity to points of interests. It is called hotmarkers dot com


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## shivali

I agree. DEC maybe a good bet considering the ease of access and the size of the apartments.


----------



## caribda

Hello,

Can anyone share an opinion for renting a self serviced apart in The Address - Dubai Marina ? 

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## qetadgzcb

Villeiko said:


> I'm looking for 2BR just next to JLT metro station. So far the best places seem to be:
> 
> Al Majara
> The Waves by Damac
> Silverene
> 
> Any feedback from any one of these? So far what I've read all of them seem pretty good. I read that Silverene has had some issues with maintenance though.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would recommend to stay away from The Waves, call it personal view but I was very disappointed with the material quality after viewing 2 apartments there.. Should be cheaper than the other 2 buildings.

Silverene is new and nice, haven't seen any 2BR apartments but the 1BR apartments were too small even for Marina standards.. Build and material quality was quite nice.

Al Majara is supposed to be pretty good (but slightly old, I think completed in 2004) but might be a little costlier compared to Silverene.

After viewing over 30 apartments back in September I ended up renting a place in Marina Quay West and very happy with my decision.

Hope this helps..


----------



## caribda

caribda said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone share an opinion for renting a self serviced apart in The Address - Dubai Marina ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,


Anyone ? Or at least something similar in the area ?


----------



## qetadgzcb

caribda said:


> Anyone ? Or at least something similar in the area ?


I stayed at the Radisson Blue for about 6 months back in 2010.. It's nice and convenient, trouble-free but was expensive.. I would expect The Address to be costlier.. Not sure about your budget but you might also want to check Nuran Serviced Apartments (next to the Marina Yacht Club) and Suha Hotel Apartments (in Sadaf 3, JBR)

I would expect a serviced apartment to be at least 40-50% more expensive compared to a similar "regular" unfurnished apartment for rent. Don't let their websites misguide you though, if you're planning to rent for 6+ months and willing to go into a contract then visit them and negotiate, they do offer discounts.

Hope this helps..


----------



## caribda

qetadgzcb said:


> I stayed at the Radisson Blue for about 6 months back in 2010.. It's nice and convenient, trouble-free but was expensive.. I would expect The Address to be costlier.. Not sure about your budget but you might also want to check Nuran Serviced Apartments (next to the Marina Yacht Club) and Suha Hotel Apartments (in Sadaf 3, JBR)
> 
> I would expect a serviced apartment to be at least 40-50% more expensive compared to a similar "regular" unfurnished apartment for rent. Don't let their websites misguide you though, if you're planning to rent for 6+ months and willing to go into a contract then visit them and negotiate, they do offer discounts.
> 
> Hope this helps..


Many thanks in for your help. Will have a look at the ones mentioned. My budget is around 90 K AED per year.
The problem with the unfurnished apart is that i have to buy everything and my offer does not include this cost. As such i need something furnished.
Would be interested to rent 6+ months so long term.
How is the traffic situation in the area? I would have to commute to AD every day.

Thanks,
C


----------



## qetadgzcb

Suggest looking for regular furnished apartments then, not serviced ones.. In a serviced apartment you'll be free from cleaning, maintenance, bills etc but I don't think the extra 40-50% cost justifies these. 

Not sure but I think the most you can get within your budget will be a studio if you're after serviced apartments. On the other hand you can get a decent furnished non-serviced apartment for around 90K but I guess the payment will be in 4 cheques at best.

As long as you're not getting to the JBR side traffic generally is fine. I return around 5:30-6pm and never get stuck in traffic for more than a few minutes (if any).

Cheers


----------



## caribda

qetadgzcb said:


> Suggest looking for regular furnished apartments then, not serviced ones.. In a serviced apartment you'll be free from cleaning, maintenance, bills etc but I don't think the extra 40-50% cost justifies these.
> 
> Not sure but I think the most you can get within your budget will be a studio if you're after serviced apartments. On the other hand you can get a decent furnished non-serviced apartment for around 90K but I guess the payment will be in 4 cheques at best.
> 
> As long as you're not getting to the JBR side traffic generally is fine. I return around 5:30-6pm and never get stuck in traffic for more than a few minutes (if any).
> 
> Cheers


I know this questions has been put on the forum but in which buildings should i look ? Similar facilities with The Address ( 1 studio apart, nice pool, gym)

Thanks again,
C


----------



## qetadgzcb

caribda said:


> I know this questions has been put on the forum but in which buildings should i look ? Similar facilities with The Address ( 1 studio apart, nice pool, gym)
> 
> Thanks again,
> C


Not sure if they have studio options but developments I know with higher than average quality (interior materials and overall building/complex) are (in random order); Al Majara(s), Orra Marina, Silverene Towers, Marina Quays, Bay Central(not bad) and Park Island.

Cheers


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

can anyone help by recommending buildings near the marina plaza / marina mall?


----------



## rick9999

Hi,

Can someone who live in Iris Blue give me a recommendation about the building and services? I have seen a 2 BDR there which I like but I am not sure if the maintenance service is good, do all those restaurant below the building cause any issue (traffic jam in the street, smell of food and so on). 

Thanks


----------



## JonGard

A friend of mine is moving over end of next month. She'll be working in Abu Dhabi and wants (despite advice!) to commute from the Marina.

What's the best place to live there to have a chance of getting out before the traffic in the morning? Or is it as I expect, NOWHERE


----------



## Robbo5265

JonGard said:


> A friend of mine is moving over end of next month. She'll be working in Abu Dhabi and wants (despite advice!) to commute from the Marina. What's the best place to live there to have a chance of getting out before the traffic in the morning? Or is it as I expect, NOWHERE


i am in Dusit Residences (close to Grosvenor house) on the Marina and exit to SZR southbound quite easily every morning.


----------



## r-rose

Robbo5265 said:


> i am in Dusit Residences (close to Grosvenor house) on the Marina and exit to SZR southbound quite easily every morning.


Robbo, when you say "morning", what kind of time would that be? (Just wondering if you are one of these early risers who thinks 5am is worth being awake for.)


----------



## Robbo5265

r-rose said:


> Robbo, when you say "morning", what kind of time would that be? (Just wondering if you are one of these early risers who thinks 5am is worth being awake for.)


i go to AD once a week and leave at 08:30 to get to a 10 am meeting, rarely have an issue leaving the Marina, biggest problems are generally as you get closer to AD


----------



## XDoodlebugger

JonGard said:


> A friend of mine is moving over end of next month. She'll be working in Abu Dhabi and wants (despite advice!) to commute from the Marina. What's the best place to live there to have a chance of getting out before the traffic in the morning? Or is it as I expect, NOWHERE


I'm on the North side (Torch) and leave every morning at 7:15 for Jebel Ali, not really an issue getting to SZR. I wouldn't get a place around JBR but wouldn't be too concerned with places on the Marina Mall side or at each end.


----------



## sunita17

qetadgzcb said:


> I would recommend to stay away from The Waves, call it personal view but I was very disappointed with the material quality after viewing 2 apartments there.. Should be cheaper than the other 2 buildings.
> 
> Silverene is new and nice, haven't seen any 2BR apartments but the 1BR apartments were too small even for Marina standards.. Build and material quality was quite nice.
> 
> Al Majara is supposed to be pretty good (but slightly old, I think completed in 2004) but might be a little costlier compared to Silverene.
> 
> After viewing over 30 apartments back in September I ended up renting a place in Marina Quay West and very happy with my decision.
> 
> Hope this helps..


Hi all we are planning to shift in marina quay west in may. I have 6 yr old son just wanted to check are there kids in the building as now the tower we are staying he has lot of kids to play with just worried for him  Just a check do you find any indian families in the building.


----------



## robbo7

Just avoid Marina Pinnacle whatever you do. Don't be tempted by the comparatively cheap rent like I was. Literally the worst building I've seen in Dubai (and I've seen lots). 

Lifts always broken down (wife stuck in it twice now), nothing ever maintained or fixed, plug socket in my apartment has blown more than 20 times in 2yrs as electric is wired up wrong, and the place stinks as it is never cleaned properly (they have 3 mops and cleaners for entire building, 1 of whom is purely for their management office to look after the people who are only interested in selling apartments.


----------



## qetadgzcb

sunita17 said:


> Hi all we are planning to shift in marina quay west in may. I have 6 yr old son just wanted to check are there kids in the building as now the tower we are staying he has lot of kids to play with just worried for him  Just a check do you find any indian families in the building.


I leave for work around 6:20am and return around 5:30pm and I don't really run into too many people on the way  That being said I've come across 3 indian couples so far (don't think they've kids though) and other families of mixed nationalities with children. There are 6 children alone on our floor from 2 separate families but no idea about the rest of the building but I guess there aren't many kids in the building (not too sure)


----------



## Ltony

By any means avoid Sulafa Tower and its management company BlueBay. Worst rip off ever. Every year they are trying to increase rent even though it's not allowed by law. And also when you leave they don't return a deposit, claiming that the tenant is responsible for repainting the apartment, even though nothing is said about that in the contract


----------



## QOFE

Any recent Crown experiences? Quite a few ads now and I'm wondering if it's due to people moving out because of the tram work or might there be other reasons?
The tram construction looks to be on schedule to finish up by November?

It would be great to see more recent feedback on Marina buildings as a lot of the posts are old and a lot can happen in a couple of years.


----------



## Beamrider

Ltony said:


> By any means avoid Sulafa Tower and its management company BlueBay. Worst rip off ever. Every year they are trying to increase rent even though it's not allowed by law. And also when you leave they don't return a deposit, claiming that the tenant is responsible for repainting the apartment, even though nothing is said about that in the contract


Albeit nothing to shout about, Sulafa Tower is kinda ok if you rent from a landlord and not the developer (BB is their property management company), which will definitely always try to rip you off.

Friends tell me that they even tried to add a chiller fee. When arguing, they then said "Ok, for this year we'll absorb the cost, but it will be charged from next year."

Sulafa Tower, like the rest of Dubai Marina, is *not* District Cooling. Chiller fee should be included in the rent, so be careful or rent from a landlord and not from BB.


----------



## Beamrider

QOFE said:


> Any recent Crown experiences? Quite a few ads now and I'm wondering if it's due to people moving out because of the tram work or might there be other reasons?
> The tram construction looks to be on schedule to finish up by November?
> 
> It would be great to see more recent feedback on Marina buildings as a lot of the posts are old and a lot can happen in a couple of years.


Emirates Crown or Marina Crown? If the latter, avoid.
Shabby apartments and management. Still better than Pinnacle though. Consider only if you don't want to spend (too) much and stay in Dubai Marina north.


----------



## QOFE

Beamrider said:


> Emirates Crown or Marina Crown? If the latter, avoid.
> Shabby apartments and management. Still better than Pinnacle though. Consider only if you don't want to spend (too) much and stay in Dubai Marina north.


Sorry, I missed your reply and only saw it now. I think that end of Marina is off the list. God knows when the roadworks will be finished down there!

*Al Majara* is also off the list, we've seen five or six of them now and they are just too shabby and boxy. Some have great views and I like that area but I feel they asking prices are way too high for what they are. Perhaps some have been better maintained than the ones we've seen? Somehow I doubt it. The lifespan of apartments seem to be so short here...
*
Marina Wharf* has to be one of the worst new buildings I've seen. The layout is bad and it's the tiniest living room I've seen so far, especially in a 2-bed apartment.

Anybody got recent experiences with Zumurud, Marina Sail or any other buildings down that way?


----------



## Gavtek

Zumurud is ok, worth going for if you get a good price.
Westside Marina (opposite Zumurud) is good, the apartments are spacious, good appliances (all Bosch brushed metal finish) and the rents are usually reasonable too.
Orra Marina is really nice although the apartments are on the small side.
The Jewels are good but expensive.


----------



## QOFE

Gavtek said:


> Zumurud is ok, worth going for if you get a good price.
> Westside Marina (opposite Zumurud) is good, the apartments are spacious, good appliances (all Bosch brushed metal finish) and the rents are usually reasonable too.
> Orra Marina is really nice although the apartments are on the small side.
> The Jewels are good but expensive.


Thanks, a few more to check out there. We saw Orra apartments a couple of years ago when they were starting to rent them out and they were too small. 

The problem with many apartments is that the living room is too small.


----------



## Felixtoo2

DEC Tower has good size rooms and balconies though it's definitely not gonna win any awards for the fit and finish. Bonus is that it's easy to get in and out of and there's a Choitrams on the ground floor.


----------



## QOFE

Dubai Marina tenants furious at air-conditioning problems that has their homes at 29°C | The National

Buildings to stay away from as per article; Trident Marinascape.


----------



## Jager

QOFE said:


> Dubai Marina tenants furious at air-conditioning problems that has their homes at 29°C | The National
> 
> Buildings to stay away from as per article; Trident Marinascape.


Further to the above, the Trident Marinascape comprises two towers, 'Oceanic' and 'Avant'. These are the twin towers above Nando's. 

Aside from the physical problems, the other major issue is the complete lack of communication and the fact no one gives you a straight answer. 80% of people have moved out, and those that remain do so in the mistaken belief that the problems will be fixed soon.


----------



## BrgrGuy

My wife and I moved into Marina Tower in June and are very happy (unique floor plan, large apt, huge terrace). It has easy ingress and egress, we rarely ever hit any traffic. The facilities, gym and pool, are great and we are walking distance to Grovenors House with several nice restaurants. 

We looked at, and liked:
Marina View
Trident
Marina Mansions (large apts, no view)

We looked at, and did NOT like:
JBR
Dorra Bay
Marina Terrace

Emirates Crown


----------



## nickthepiper

*Where's best!!*

Hi
Looking for Apartment around 75K. Unsure for Studio or 1Bed. Where is best for Parking, convenience shops etc? Currently renting room on Palm but need to try find something for wife/kids as they want to come over during school holidays. Looked into short term apartments on dubaiartments.biz & other sites for family time here but expensive.

Any pointers in right direction or places to check would be greatly appreciated

Cheers

Nick


----------



## scotth

*Avoid Sulafa tower*

Whatever you do, don't live in Sulafa tower. Avoid it like a plague! Biggest mistake I've made in my life.. can't wait for my contract to finish


----------



## Nursemanit

scotth said:


> Whatever you do, don't live in Sulafa tower. Avoid it like a plague! Biggest mistake I've made in my life.. can't wait for my contract to finish


I was looking at that tower since it is so close to where I will work ( walking) and affordable - what are your key issues if you don't mind ? It is so much cheaper than Princess or Elite I am sure it is not as " finished " but I just need a place to crash for 2-3 years ( typical bachelor pad is fine)


----------



## almo86

Hi,

I have just read this thread. Could you please recommend me a tower in Marina that is close to SZR and has a nice view/facility/maintenance. I want a 1BR, max 100k.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Yussif

I live in a group of buildings in JBR called Sadaf, I have a nice view of the beach and we are surrounded by all amenities you could ever need and of course 2 mins from SZR - I don't know what sort of availability there is but I have heard rumors that half the buildings are empty which apparently is the case for a lot of the properties around here.

In terms of price, 1 of the guys I know there is paying 172k for a 2 bed and hes got an even better view of the sea so I'd say you may end up being a little over 100k for a 1 bed based on that


----------



## Skip_ZA

Also looking at renting in Dubai Marina, Budget 105k for 2bedroom. 

Towers close to Metro and Bridge access to the beach preferred.

Any suggestions in my price range?


----------



## Gavtek

I'd suggest TECOM and take the Metro.


----------



## Skip_ZA

Gavtek said:


> I'd suggest TECOM and take the Metro.


Is my budget of 105k insufficient for good quality 2 bed in Marina?

My wife wont be working so walking to the beach with my 1 year old son in winter time would be preferred, also close proximity to Metro.

Are all the Diamonds in Marina really that bad??


----------



## QOFE

Have you checked Dubizzle, justrentals and propertyfinder?
How many 2-bed apartments did you find within your price range that are decent enough? 

I have to admit I didn't bother viewing any Diamond apartments but over the years I have read and heard a lot of bad reviews. I have however viewed a lot (and I mean a lot) of apartments and the majority are not what you would expect seeing the fancy looking building and the rent demanded.

For a decent 2-bed room in Marina you would at the moment need to cough up at least 130k and that's usually in one cheque.

Reviews are helpful but it's only when you view the places you really see what they actually are.

Here's some Diamond reviews: https://www.flatreviews.com/building/306_Marina-Diamond


----------



## Skip_ZA

Thanks for the Info. As I said the photos don't look to bad, I don't need a Hotel look apartment. 

I have had a look on all the sites, including bauyt and some real estate agent sites. 

Will have to get out there and have proper look. 
Cheers.


----------



## TallyHo

Most apartments in the Marina are more similar than dissimilar, regardless of whether it's a prestige building or a cheaper Diamond. Same bog standard interiors. Crap kitchen finishes. Cramped space. 

But the big difference is the quality of maintenance. An expensive building will have better maintenance, reliable air conditioning and elevators that don't break down, pools that are properly chilled and the summer and heated in the winter. A cheap building will have decaying facilities, unheated and unchilled pools, leaving them pointless for half the year. Half the equipment in the gym will be broken. 

And this observation is strictly mine but the cheaper buildings tend to have more awkward apartments. Darker, gloomier, narrow spaces with very high ceilings and so on, while the expensive buildings have much more proportionally comfortable apartments. You really see this in Emaar versus non-Emaar properties, Emaar clearly used experienced architects. 



Skip_ZA said:


> Thanks for the Info. As I said the photos don't look to bad, I don't need a Hotel look apartment.
> 
> I have had a look on all the sites, including bauyt and some real estate agent sites.
> 
> Will have to get out there and have proper look.
> Cheers.


----------



## QOFE

Skip_ZA said:


> Thanks for the Info. As I said the photos don't look to bad, I don't need a Hotel look apartment.
> 
> I have had a look on all the sites, including bauyt and some real estate agent sites.
> 
> Will have to get out there and have proper look.
> Cheers.


Please don't trust any photos on the ads. Don't trust any descriptions either. They lie or haven't got a clue what luxurious and amazing actually is like. You need to view the apartments in person. You nose will also help you make your mind up.

I have a pretty good idea of space as I have lived in a lot different sized apartments and houses in several countries. I find that they lie about the square footage here. 
Some of the apartments here are on level with dumpy council estate flats. The only difference is that here you will have 24/7 security and pay though your nose for the dump.
If there are a lot issues with the apartment (damp, leaks, smells etc.) don't trust the landlord will do anything about it. You will be stuck with your one year contract so chose wisely.


----------



## Lavan

*Traffic in Marina*

Hi all,

Apologies if some already saw this this post in another forum thread as this thread has just been recommended to me.

Basically I'm moving to Dubai soon and a friend of mind is recommending that I stay away from Marina due to crazy traffic congestion. Can you please provide more insight into this and whether this problem if it exists applies to all parts of Marina? If so any recommendations for good areas/towers in Marina to avoid traffic issues?

Thanks


----------



## Scot_in_DXB

Lavan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if some already saw this this post in another forum thread as this thread has just been recommended to me.
> 
> Basically I'm moving to Dubai soon and a friend of mind is recommending that I stay away from Marina due to crazy traffic congestion. Can you please provide more insight into this and whether this problem if it exists applies to all parts of Marina? If so any recommendations for good areas/towers in Marina to avoid traffic issues?
> 
> Thanks


We just moved into Botanica Tower which is just before the start of JBR. It seems pretty good to avoid most of the bad traffic as you can leave the marina without going through JBR or the road that runs behind it. The Royal Oceanic is next door and thus would also help avoid the traffic. 

The Botanica seems like a great building so far with great facilities and excellent public area upkeep. The Royal Oceanic looked alright too and it's chiller-free so you don't pay for AC (just watch that the pool only gets sun for an hour or two int he morning and the gym is not great). 

Maybe some others can help pitch in too. Cheers


----------



## Yussif

Lavan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if some already saw this this post in another forum thread as this thread has just been recommended to me.
> 
> Basically I'm moving to Dubai soon and a friend of mind is recommending that I stay away from Marina due to crazy traffic congestion. Can you please provide more insight into this and whether this problem if it exists applies to all parts of Marina? If so any recommendations for good areas/towers in Marina to avoid traffic issues?
> 
> Thanks


Basically living anywhere down 'The Walk' is a no no, you just get throngs of idiots who like to crawl along the 1 way system going nowhere very very slowly.


----------



## James87

Re-living this thread as I am looking for an apartment in the Marina area ( JLT or The Views seem to be in consideration too).

Looking to rent a 2-bedroom for + - AED 150,000.

So far we have seen:
West Avenue (nice finishes, building seems to be nice as well. A little on the small side though)
Ariyana Tower (nice finishes, decent size. Weren’t able to see the common areas though)

From browsing online these seem to be nice:
Orra
Blue Iris
Cayan Tower
23 Marina
Silverene (though seem to be very small)
Green Lakes (JLT)
The Panorama (The Views)

Does anybody have some current input on what buildings are desirable at the moment? I do read to go with Emaar all the time, but looking at the Marina Emaar properties, they seem to be oldish and outdated.

Are there any new buildings coming up that might be worth waiting for?

Thanks


----------



## Dave-o

Al Seef 2 and 3 at the end of JLT might be worth a look. 2-beds within your price range and the floor space is larger than average.


----------



## shotcaller

James87 said:


> Re-living this thread as I am looking for an apartment in the Marina area ( JLT or The Views seem to be in consideration too).
> 
> Looking to rent a 2-bedroom for + - AED 150,000.
> 
> So far we have seen:
> West Avenue (nice finishes, building seems to be nice as well. A little on the small side though)
> Ariyana Tower (nice finishes, decent size. Weren’t able to see the common areas though)
> 
> From browsing online these seem to be nice:
> Orra
> Blue Iris
> Cayan Tower
> 23 Marina
> Silverene (though seem to be very small)
> Green Lakes (JLT)
> The Panorama (The Views)
> 
> Does anybody have some current input on what buildings are desirable at the moment? I do read to go with Emaar all the time, but looking at the Marina Emaar properties, they seem to be oldish and outdated.
> 
> Are there any new buildings coming up that might be worth waiting for?
> 
> Thanks



I've been to Panorama in The Views a few times and its one of the better buildings that I've seen in a while. Moreover, it was handed over at the end of 2014 so its relatively new. The size of the 2 bedroom might be a bit small though, around 1300 sq feet.


----------



## w_man

Hey guys - so it's time to move.

We found a unit in the Orra Marina which looked very nice. I have tried to search on here and googles in general and found a few reviews. Most are old - only one from early last year. I wanted to see if anyone on here lives there and give some latest feedback.

Specifically about the building management and maintenance crew. And one other issue which was raised in a review - apparently the seal around the balcony doors are very poor. This makes it bad for the noise sneaking in and worst, sand coming through on a regular basis?! During the viewing, I did notice some sound coming through when I stood right next to the balcony doors and the agent mentioned that they'll seal it with rubber but I'm wondering if someone living there can confirm how big of an issue this is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave-o

You can do it yourself with a roll of sticky foam sealant from any hardware shop.


----------



## w_man

Dave-o said:


> You can do it yourself with a roll of sticky foam sealant from any hardware shop.


Oh? so this is the gap where when the sliding door is closed, in the center of the whole door/window - where there is usually that brush type door sweep?!? If that makes sense? basically the two pannels are not tight enough together.

So the sealant would have to be placed where it would be dealing with the movement of the door when we slide it open/close - not at the closing end of the door.

Does that make sense? Clearly I'm not a handyman. I just want to make sure this type of an issue with sliding door can be fixed by myself and not dependent on the maintenance crew.


----------



## Dave-o

You're probably better off Googling what sort of sliding door you have, watch a Youtube video on how to replace the seals.

Probably as simple as pulling off the old seal, cleaning off the old adhesive and dust out with some fairy liquid and sticking a new sealing strip on. You can get brushes, foams, plastics, all depths and thicknesses from hardware stores.

A lot of jobs just aren't worth bothering the maintenance guys for - door seals, changing lightbulbs, wiping your own backside!


----------



## w_man

Dave-o said:


> You're probably better off Googling what sort of sliding door you have, watch a Youtube video on how to replace the seals.
> 
> Probably as simple as pulling off the old seal, cleaning off the old adhesive and dust out with some fairy liquid and sticking a new sealing strip on. You can get brushes, foams, plastics, all depths and thicknesses from hardware stores.


Awesome! I'll look into this in more detail. Thanks!



Dave-o said:


> wiping your own backside!


Wait - No wonder MPlus is always hesitant when I raise a callout


----------

